# Manchester track bash Sun 28th nov 1-3



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2010)

As per title. Takers?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Jul 2010)

Bleeding hell... are you organising a Christmas party yet as well?????


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Jul 2010)

I'd love to come, but have no idea if the Boss has other plans as yet. Pencil me in, Guv'nor please.


----------



## Chrisc (10 Jul 2010)

dan_bo said:


> As per title. Takers?



Go on then..


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2010)

Permanent Ink me in there mate !!!!!


----------



## Chrisc (10 Jul 2010)

No slots between then and now? Can't do the Dernydeathdate, will be toddling round the Netherlands on a bike. Talk about a nice easy ride!


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Jul 2010)

yes please


----------



## longers (11 Jul 2010)

Pencil please.


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

Very lightly pencil me in please Dan


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2010)

Yah


----------



## KINGCUTTER (12 Jul 2010)

4F said:


> Yah



Bloody hell Dan I don't think I have enough bikes for all these meets its great,count me in any chance of getting the gate start.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Sep 2010)

Yo!


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2010)

Permanent mark Potsy in................. heh heh !!!


----------



## dan_bo (16 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Permanent mark Potsy in................. heh heh !!!




I've scratched it in with a compass.....


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (18 Sep 2010)

I presume you have to be a good rider to join in? - i'm sh*t. A real newb, but would love to come and watch as its only 5 mins ride away for me.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2010)

Get your bot on the track guy!


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2010)

Whereabouts are you anyway?


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (18 Sep 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Whereabouts are you anyway?



Hi dan_bo - i'm in Audenshaw.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2010)

You don't have to have even ridden the track before - the coaches are brill.....they will set us 'regulars off first', so you can watch, then tell you where to ride and stuff.... like 'don't undertake'........ 

They won't put anyone out of your depth... 'erm....the regulars they do, but not first timers............ you'll have a great time. It's better than taster sessions, as you have experienced riders and new folk, not 'all new folk'...... less mayhem.

Give it a go............ I'm hoping a few other local CC regulars will turn up at this one as their first time on a track..........


----------



## iLB (18 Sep 2010)

had a second go on fixed racing at herne hill last weekend and loved it, definitely up for this- time and cash permitting.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2010)

Pottsy- you playing out for this one??????


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Pottsy- you playing out for this one??????



Shall I nudge him ??????? heh heh.......


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Pottsy- you playing out for this one??????






fossyant said:


> Shall I nudge him ??????? heh heh.......



Think I'm washing my hair that day


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2010)

Awwww come on.........


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (19 Sep 2010)

In for a penny, etc etc. See you there. Will hopefully be a bit fitter by then.

(are any deposits required?)


----------



## PaulB (19 Sep 2010)

I'll go. Short of the poorly-timed flu, count me in.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (19 Sep 2010)

I am in please danbo


----------



## marekbuk (27 Sep 2010)

I'm up for it! - I just love the feel of all that lactic acid coursing through me legs!


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2010)

marekbuk said:


> I'm up for it! - I just love the feel of all that lactic acid coursing through me legs!



Great...more the merrier..............


----------



## dan_bo (1 Oct 2010)

PaulB said:


> I'll go. Short of the poorly-timed flu, count me in.



kewl!


----------



## 4F (11 Oct 2010)

Afraid got to now say nah, looks like I will be away working


----------



## sparty69 (12 Oct 2010)

Er, pardon my ignorance, but what is it??. I assume it's riding around a track rather than on the road. If so, can I do it on my road bike? or am I going to make a tit of myself?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Oct 2010)

4F said:


> Afraid got to now say nah, looks like I will be away working



Boooo!


----------



## dan_bo (12 Oct 2010)

sparty69 said:


> Er, pardon my ignorance, but what is it??. I assume it's riding around a track rather than on the road. If so, can I do it on my road bike? or am I going to make a tit of myself?



It's a two hour coached session at manchester velodrome- sorry but velodrome- accredited bikes (which you can hire for a very reasonable sum) only. 

You'd only make a tit of yourself on your road bike if you stopped pedalling.


----------



## sparty69 (12 Oct 2010)

Sounds interesting. I'd love to have a go at riding round the velodrome. When you say reasonable sum, how much are we talking?. My only concern is, I'm new to this cycling lark and my fitness levels aren't too great at the moment. Am I wasting my time doing this?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Oct 2010)

Bike hire is £9.90 for a two hour session, shoe hire is £4.20 (although you can use the clips and straps for free if you like) and track hire is divided between the attendees- usually works out around a ten spot. 

Fitness isn't to be worried about- everyone is panting like an old donkey by the end either way. It's a good laugh as well.


----------



## sparty69 (12 Oct 2010)

That sounds good. Count me in. Looking forward to a new experience.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (14 Oct 2010)

Sparty make your self known and we will stay well clear of you, I mean help you out as much as possible lol


----------



## 400bhp (19 Oct 2010)

I'm interested.

So, what exactly happens in the 2 hrs?


----------



## longers (19 Oct 2010)

If you've not been on before, them that have get on and do a few laps while the coach talks you through what and what not to do and then you're away.

The coach breaks up the session so it's not just going round and round and round mindlessly.

You can put as much effort into it as you want and you can pull over at any time for a drink, rest or otherwise. It's not really serious unless you want it to be but the emphasis is on going round quick and safe.


----------



## Peter88 (27 Oct 2010)

Dan is it too late to add myself to the list?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Oct 2010)

Not at all- you're on.


----------



## Peter88 (27 Oct 2010)

Cheers dan, Is there any secure bike parking down at the Velodrome?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Oct 2010)

Bring it inside into the middle- as secure as it comes.


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Nov 2010)

I have to cancel, I will be in Paris that day.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2010)

Whaaaat? 












Alright bud. See you next time.


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Whaaaat?



I said I will be in Paris that day.


Also I have installed a pitbull in my garage should kingcutter or fossy decide to pay a visit while im out


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2010)

Paris shmarish. You're telling me you wouldn't rather be in a corncrete building on the clayton/beswick border? 


Outrageous.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (16 Nov 2010)

Hi Dan

Can I ask a couple of people, also hire a transponder great for looking at your stats on the night 2 quid


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> Also I have installed a pitbull in my garage should kingcutter or fossy decide to pay a visit while im out



I'll take a pack of sausages then !


----------



## dan_bo (17 Nov 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Can I ask a couple of people, also hire a transponder great for looking at your stats on the night 2 quid



Course you can bud!


----------



## Steviebabes (20 Nov 2010)

Hi Dan_bo

Just asking what is the cost of the session and is there any room on it? I am a novice but I have been on the track a few times before.

Cheers Steviebabes


----------



## Steviebabes (20 Nov 2010)

Sorry Dan 

Me again I would very much like to Join you on the 28th 

Steviebabes


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2010)

Cool steviebabes!


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2010)

So, Ve haff:


kingy + some
Steviebaby
foss 
longers 
moi+2
pottsy
marekbuk
chris c
4f
lein
paul B
peter88
sparty69
tharg hawk, spit
400bhp
crimmey?


not bad so far.......any more?


----------



## KINGCUTTER (20 Nov 2010)

Thats not some bikes by the way.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2010)

thought not big lad


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2010)

Woah there how did I get included in the list? 
I'm in Paris that day,and I don't mean Hilton


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2010)

We're on a 'you're coming, ask questions later' policy with you, m'boy 


'ave it..........


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Woah there how did I get included in the list?
> I'm in Paris that day,and I don't mean Hilton




Yeh..yeh....and your leg is in plaster.......


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I have to cancel, I will be in Paris that day.






dan_bo said:


> We're on a 'you're coming, ask questions later' policy with you, m'boy
> 
> 
> 'ave it..........



If Tharg can get away with a lame excuse like that then so can I






And I wouldn't want to let him down now


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2010)

Humph.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2010)

Bump................

Nice / dry / warm ................. won't be outside this Sunday........heh..heh....... 2 hours of good training and a laugh.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Nov 2010)

OK folks, thems who need a bike hiring could you PM me your size and name ASAP please!


----------



## marekbuk (25 Nov 2010)

Hi Dan

Going to have to cancel I'm afraid - ces't la vie and all that

Have a great session - nice and toasty!

Mark


----------



## dan_bo (25 Nov 2010)

*OK folks, thems who need a bike hiring could you PM me your size and name ASAP please! *


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2010)

You knows mine !


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Nov 2010)

marekbuk said:


> Going to have to cancel I'm afraid - ces't la vie and all that



are you going to paris too?


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> are you going to paris too?



Smug arse


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> are you going to paris too?


----------



## trio25 (26 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on this Danny. I won't be riding, been a little poorly recently and off the bike with instructions to take it easy. Ali is thinking about it though so if she does I'll come down and heckle!


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2010)

trio25 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this Danny. I won't be riding, been a little poorly recently and off the bike with instructions to take it easy. Ali is thinking about it though so if she does I'll come down and heckle!



Come and show up you two....we've missed you from the last few sessions.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Nov 2010)

See y'all tomorrow then!


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2010)

Good booking there Dan, as it's too cold out there..........


----------



## dan_bo (27 Nov 2010)

Went up to ribblehead viaduct this afternoon for a walk and what have you- saw a bunch of weaver valley (northwich) lads giving it through and off past the station inn- that's gotta be a 140 mile ride in sub zero- nuts! 

The boards'll do for me in this weather......


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Went up to ribblehead viaduct this afternoon for a walk and what have you- saw a bunch of weaver valley (northwich) lads giving it through and off past the station inn- that's gotta be a 140 mile ride in sub zero- nuts!
> 
> The boards'll do for me in this weather......



Nuts............hazel nuts........... TBH they are probably weekend warriors...............


----------



## PaulB (28 Nov 2010)

So I know this'll sound newby but what do we do today? I mean, what do we need to take? Do we go in our kit or get changed there? Do we need to take drinkypoos? Do we need our own cycle shoes or do we hire ones with the appropriate cleats? Do we shower after the session? Are we meeting in a designated place outside or in the hallway? Approx how much will it cost? There's no point taking a camera, or is there, I've got one of those tiny cameras you can pin on your jersy or clip to your helmet. Would that be any good? Is there an opportunity for a post-ride drink? I do ask a lot of questions, don't I? There are more questions than answers, aren't there?


----------



## longers (28 Nov 2010)

plenty of changing facilities plus showers
 
a couple of bottles of energy drink seems a popular choice
 
if you've got Look Delta cleats on your shoes then you'll be fine otherwise hire a pair there
just go down and into the centre and hang about
nothing should be attached to you or your helmet
no idea where to go for a pint if you're buying
howzat?


It's too nice a day to be playing indoors, it's chuffing gorgeous out there.


----------



## longers (28 Nov 2010)

Edit: I'm planning on it being warm enough for shorts and short sleeves, has been in the past but will chuck in armwarmers.

Don't forget your mitts either, and glasses will keep your self generated headwind out your eyes. And the recommendation is for wearing a vest to help prevent burns in case you don't stay upright.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2010)

It's freezing out - glad I'm indoors.

I am knackered - stayed up watching a film that was really crap - glad I didn't go to the cinema.

As longers said............

Take kit, and make sure you have two tops on - i.e. a base and a top - if you fall off (even low speed) it burns......... believe me 

Cost is about £10 for the bike hire, £4 for shoes if you dont have Look Delta (this you pay at reception). Cost of session is about £10-£15 depending upon how many - the session we pay Dan for. It's usually around £10 each as there should be a fair few of us.

I'll have a set of spare 'Delta' cleats with me 

We're on the track at 1 sharp, so get there about 12:30 to get changed etc.

We'll be in the track middle......


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2010)

Cheers Dan, once again.

Must remember not to drink lots of red wine the night before !


----------



## PaulB (28 Nov 2010)

Cracking afternoon, that was. Loved it, me. Takes a bit of getting used to, both riding a fixed and riding way up on the banking but after 10-15 laps, you don't even think about it any more. A tremendous experience and I would like to do many more of these. A crACKing session, all round.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2010)

Cheers for the show, folks- see ya next time!


----------



## longers (28 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> Must remember not to drink lots of red wine the night before !



I had a bottle last night and felt I went better than the times I've abstained beforehand. 

Nice session, thanks Dan and good to see you all.


----------



## Steviebabes (28 Nov 2010)

Cracking Afternoon Dan, thanks for that, looking forward to the next one. You can put me down for the next session, I'll be back


----------

